# Can someone provide me a higher resolution of this Bernstein album cover?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone here have a higher resolution version of this attached cover?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

This is the highest I could find on the web


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GioCar said:


> This is the highest I could find on the web


Thanks! Much better than the awful Amazon scan I found which was the other one.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

In future you can do a reverse image search on google images, if you hadn't tried that!

https://www.google.com/insidesearch/features/images/searchbyimage.html


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

View attachment 58123


Scanned from my own collection. If you click on it, it should come up 800x800 (or there abouts). It's a little darker than the other.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the uploads. I went with the first choice because I want the CD cover in my Itunes to match the CD I ripped and it says "Numerique" just to be exact which is a rather small detail .


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> View attachment 58118


By the way, that's a wonderful interpretation of the Brahms First. I'm happy to have it in my collection.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> By the way, that's a wonderful interpretation of the Brahms First. I'm happy to have it in my collection.


My stepdad owns the original copy of this CD and I put it into the iTunes collection for further listening. I still have yet to compare to the complete Chailly cycle that I just got for the Brahms.


----------

